# Shimming 1/2" drywall to 5/8"



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

I idiotically bought too much 1/2" drywall where I needed 5/8". Can i shim the 1/2" out by cutting 1/8" thick strips from 2x material?

Some shimmed areas will be tiled and others painted.

Any issues with that?

Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Eh.. walls are firred to deal with various things.. attaching drywall to a properly firred out wall is not a problem..

What room is this in? I can't speak to appropriateness of that drywall in your tiling application just that firrng out a wall is not a problem..

You might want to seek advice in the tile forum on your tiling plans. Why not use 1/2" backer board where the tile goes?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Would be no problem UNLESS the 5/8 is required as fire code material.
5/8 is usually required for sound/fire rating between units or to seperate the garage from the residence.
Make sure you are not violating those code requirements.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

jaketrades said:


> I idiotically bought too much 1/2" drywall where I needed 5/8". Can i shim the 1/2" out by cutting 1/8" thick strips from 2x material?
> 
> Some shimmed areas will be tiled and others painted.
> 
> ...





https://www.menards.com/main/buildi...439449587-c-13059.htm?tid=3070627187490172498


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

ryansdiydad said:


> Eh.. walls are firred to deal with various things.. attaching drywall to a properly firred out wall is not a problem..
> 
> What room is this in? I can't speak to appropriateness of that drywall in your tiling application just that firrng out a wall is not a problem..
> 
> You might want to seek advice in the tile forum on your tiling plans. Why not use 1/2" backer board where the tile goes?




It's in the bathroom in non wet areas. I'll be using 1/2" backer everywhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

We're it me I would just take the stuff back and swap it out. Ron


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Why did you need 5/8" to begin with. 


"I idiotically bought too much 1/2" drywall where I needed 5/8"


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Just butt them up and use a 48 inch darby to feather it out. LOL

Just kidding.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

BIG Johnson said:


> Why did you need 5/8" to begin with.
> 
> 
> "I idiotically bought too much 1/2" drywall where I needed 5/8"




Patching some Long skinny strips of cut out 5/8" rock. Like 108" x 21", etc



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

